# How often do you replace canister sponges?



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Have a fluval 406, setup with (in waterflow order):

- Filtermax prefilter in tank
- Stock white fluval coarse foam
- stock black fluval biofoam
- Stock ceramic fluval bio media
- fluval carbon & pot scrubies
- Fluval fine pads
- purigen & pot scrubies

every 1 or 2 weeks I rinse, squeeze & wring out the prefilter until it runs clear
Every 3 months or so (or a little more often) I rinse rinse, squeeze & wring the white and black foam. The white stuff gets a little mis-shapen, and is stained of course.
Change the fine pads & carbon and swap out the purigen when doing the white & black sponges

Trying to decide if I should stock up on an extra set of the white and black sponges, or is that just a waste. Will it be years before they need replacing?


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

I wait till flow slows down. Usually prince my.pads every 3 months and then I change the fine spong


My replacment fine pads are cut to fit. It was costly for the origional styles.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

accordztech said:


> I wait till flow slows down. Usually prince my.pads every 3 months and then I change the fine sponge
> 
> 
> My replacement fine pads are cut to fit. It was costly for the original styles.



+1 I don't replace any pads until the falling apart. I just rinse them out.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

Yea my more coarse sponges I just rinse it out. But the fine filters are easier just to swap out.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I see no need to prestock any filter media. It alll lasts a long time. If I should suddenly find a pad totally falling apart in my hands, what would tthe result be of not replacing it right then? 
Not much! In theory the water might be a hair less clean, there might be slightly less bio- filtering, etc. but nothing that would be a crisis for the week or so to get another pad shipped in. All my pads can be replaced with cut to fit media if it really bothered me. I don't remember ever having to replace foam pads.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

I replace coarse sponges when I feel it takes too long to rinse out.
Sometimes I'm lazy, but sponges are cheap.


----------



## SINcity (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a fluval 304 that's about 10 years old and it is on its second set of pads. Like others have said if there is nothing wrong with them then just reuse them.

However on the rare occasion that I use the fine water polishing pads I just use them for single use.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I bought a role of fine white filter padding, and just precut the pads I need. I think a role of 20 feet cost me $7,and I replace them every three months. The other media I just rinse, it should last a lifetime.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

no need to replace the sponge....i throw away the fine filter pad only


----------



## Bruce_S (Jul 26, 2012)

The only filter media I ever replace on an anything-like-regular basis are the cartridges in my Emperor HOB. Snails eat the fibers . . .

~Bruce


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't use the fine filter anymore in any of my filters because I don't really find a huge advantage. I really try not to ever replace my course sponges ever. I did have to once when I stirred up my MTS, I may have been able to rinse but it just seemed like it wasn't worth the time.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

You can use battling quilt . cut to fit your filter. They do great job like the white filter pads. Around $7 at Walmart.last for years.

Sent from HTC using Tapatalk2


----------

